# .BAT Datei ausführen



## Stiff (31. Oktober 2006)

Hallöchen,
ich versuche gerade einen kleinen Wizard per HTML zu schreiben. Ziel ist es eine recht einfache Installation und Ausführung von Prgrammen zu erreichen. Es geht darum, dass ich jemanden einen VPN Zugriff ermöglichen möchte. Dazu habe ich bereits alle technischen Vorkehrungen getroffen. Ich will es möglichst einfach halten, daher habe ich mir überlegt ein kleine HTML Seite "davor" zu legen. Zunächst soll OPENVPN installiert werden, was auch wunderbar klappt. Auch der Installationsaufruf von TIGHTVNC stellt kein Problem dar. Nun muss aber der Tunnel aufgebaut werden. Dazu soll eine Batchdatei aufgerufen werden. Leider führt er diese Datei in einem falschen Verzeichnis aus. 

Der link sieht so aus:


```
<a href="config/tsmith/start.bat">Open an encrypted tunnel through the internet </a>
```

Die Datei liegt natürlich an der richtigen Stelle. Das Kommandozeilenfenster wird geöffnet jedoch stimmt dort der Pfad nicht. Da ich das alles für jemanden aus Übersee zur Verfügung stellen möchte, würde ich ungerne den kompletten Pfad verwenden. Ich weiss ja auch nicht wo er die Dateien ablegen möchte. Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir folgen und natürlich auch helfen.
Danke im voraus


----------



## TwoFaze (31. Oktober 2006)

Versuch doch mal in der start.bat per 'cd' ganz am Anfang in das korrekte Verzeichnis zu wechseln. Dann sollte eigentlich alles klappen.


----------



## Stiff (31. Oktober 2006)

Wenn ich das demjenigen dann aber rüber schicken muss er es in genau diesem pfad aufrufen. Da es sich aber bei ihm auf jeden Fall um ein englisches OS handelt müsste ich das dann per Umgebungsvariablen oder so lösen.


----------



## TwoFaze (31. Oktober 2006)

Ja, dass wirst du dann wahrscheinlich so lösen müssen.
Wieso benötigst du überhaupt einen bestimmten Pfad um einen ssh-Tunnel aufzubauen?


----------



## Stiff (31. Oktober 2006)

Es geht dabei nicht um den Tunnel selber, sondern vielmehr darum, dass wenn ich das Programm aufrufe eine Konfigurationsdatei mit aufgerufen werden muss. Habe es über die Umgebungsvariable %ProgramFiles% gelöst. Jetzt muss ich ihn natürlich zwingen diese Datei auch dort hin zu kopieren.


----------

